# Levine retiring



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

James Levine To Retire From Met Opera At End Of This Season

"The announcement about Mr. Levine, 72, capped a difficult year in which he struggled to hold on to his position amid a variety of health problems, including Parkinson's disease."

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/15/a...e-at-the-met-opera-is-stepping-down.html?_r=0


----------

